# Camping Vila Real Portugal



## Tavira (Mar 18, 2011)

Wild camping is finished at Vila Real, there is now a charge of 4€ per 24 hours 15 days is 3.50€ and 30 days is at 3€ per day, water and a dump point are provided, also electricity for one hour at a time, they also tell me wi fi will be availible next week Brian


----------



## Tavira (Mar 18, 2011)

*Vila Real Algarve*

I went to Vila Real today, and there are about one hundred vans there, parked on the quay by the river, so it seems that a lot of people are happy paying the charge, but not many Brits ! were are you all ?? Brian........


----------



## julie1 (Sep 21, 2009)

*Re: Vila Real Algarve*



Tavira said:


> I went to Vila Real today, and there are about one hundred vans there, parked on the quay by the river, so it seems that a lot of people are happy paying the charge, but not many Brits ! were are you all ?? Brian........


Was is Portugal from Sept to Dec last year. Back home now but planning a return trip in September.
We would be happy to pay the charge but I'm not keen on the parking at Villa Real as it gets too crowded.


----------



## Perseus (Apr 10, 2009)

Go to Manta Rota, Julie 1. It is about 15 mins, if that, from Villa Real and you will not find it crowded. 

We live fairly close by and keep an eye on the parking. Again, for some reason, there are very few Brits. There used to be loads, but not any more.

John


----------



## julie1 (Sep 21, 2009)

Perseus said:


> Go to Manta Rota, Julie 1. It is about 15 mins, if that, from Villa Real and you will not find it crowded.
> 
> We live fairly close by and keep an eye on the parking. Again, for some reason, there are very few Brits. There used to be loads, but not any more.
> 
> John


Thanks John
We did stay at Manta Rota last year. We didn't see many Brits in over 3 months in Portugal. I believe they are going to start charging at Manta Rota as well. 
Julie


----------



## Tavira (Mar 18, 2011)

*Manta Rota*

Hi Julie, yes they are charging at Manta Rota I think the charges are the same as Vila Real as it's the same council Brian.....


----------



## DavidDredge (Oct 17, 2010)

I returned to Monta Rota today, the first time since charging began. The place was packed! 

Barriers have been installed, you are met by a warden and you have to pay in advance. You are given a ticket so you can exit and reenter at any time for which you have paid. You can pay to stay longer once you are in.

Check-in is from 8 to 5 weekdays and 9 to 6 at weekends. Charges are €4 per day but this reduces to €3.5 for 10days or more and €3 for 30 days or more (paid in advance!). Two electric points are provided and are charged at 50c for  each 2 hours, paid in advance at the gate. Water and dumping are free.

At Villa Real it is same charging but not so well organised. No wifi yet (but free in town square). There is more going on in Villa Real than Monta Rota but the later has a superb beach

David


----------



## Paulaly (Mar 5, 2012)

*Rv travelling faro to Lisbon*

Hi. We are very excited that in the summer we will be touring faro to Lisbon for only one week as an intro to campervan life. Can anyone recommend a web site or book which details camp sites we can visit for just one night at a time? Do we have to always book I'm advance as we are travelling peak time or can we wing it and be a bit free to choose where we go as we want to? 
Family of 4 
Thank you


----------



## clive1821 (Mar 27, 2010)

Yes thought it was more like a gypsey camp there stayed at the Castro marim aire there were a few Brits there last week, but at camping olhao and at espiche there were loads of Brits..... Hope you are having a good time


----------



## julie1 (Sep 21, 2009)

*Re: Rv travelling faro to Lisbon*



Paulaly said:


> Hi. We are very excited that in the summer we will be touring faro to Lisbon for only one week as an intro to campervan life. Can anyone recommend a web site or book which details camp sites we can visit for just one night at a time? Do we have to always book I'm advance as we are travelling peak time or can we wing it and be a bit free to choose where we go as we want to?
> Family of 4
> Thank you


Hiya
Are you hiring a campervan for your first trip?
There are loads of campsites/places to park listed under the reviews section at the top of the page. There is one listed for Lisbon which Grizzly visited last year. He's provided loads of info and given it a good review. 
We never travel in peak season as we don't need to but I would imagine it would be wise to pre-book campsites. 
Maybe someone on here who has travelled Portugal in the Summer Hols will come along soon to advise you.
Have a good time


----------

